# Computer powers up, nothing shows on monitor, cannot soft reset.



## metallidethica (Jul 14, 2007)

I restarted my PC. Nothing shows up on my monitor, everything else is running inside the PC, the fan/etc. However, when i try to soft reset it by pressing the power button down for 4 seconds, it does nothing. So I have to switch the power button on and off and nothing will show on the monitor. Do I need a new PSU or is it just my motherboard taking a dump alltogether? Please help.

Hello? Can someone please help?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if the bioss is set to soft off,pressing the power button once sends it into standby
pressing and holding fr 6-10secs turns the computer off
to reset you press the reset button
it sounds like the psu,post your specs
http://www.techsupportforum.com/558208-post1.html


----------



## metallidethica (Jul 14, 2007)

My power supply is 500 PSU, it was working fine until I took off my chasiss fans because they never worked for me. 

Pressing down the button doesnt do me any good seeing as nothing happens on my monitor. Basically here's what happens:

I press the power button, the machine turns on. Nothing is showing on my monitor.
I hold down the power button for 10+ seconds, nothing happens. 
Only way to shut down my PC is to hard reset it in the back of the case or unplug the power button immediately. 

I can't even go into BIOS seeing as nothing shows on my monitor. Sigh.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

take the 2 wires from the button to the m/board off and touch the 2 pins on the m/board for a fraction of a second with a small screwdriver and see if it boots and you can see the screen


----------



## metallidethica (Jul 14, 2007)

Hmmm which 2 wires are you talking about? The one that leads to the power up button? Can you be a little bit more specific please?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the ones that come from the button you press to start the computer the plug on the end will be marked PWR and go to a group of pins along with the ones from the reset button and probably the speaker usually near the bottom right of the m/b


----------



## metallidethica (Jul 14, 2007)

Thank you Dai. I tried what you said, I pulled out the POWER button and the RESET button and the HDDLED, I used a screwdriver and touched the pins, it powers up but there's still no signs from the monitor. I called the tech support and they told me its either the PSU or Mobo problem. So I guess I have to get a new one then.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when it is powered up if you touch the 2 pins again does it shut down
if the bios is set instant off it should shut down straight away
if it is set to soft off you need to keep touching the pins for 6-10secs
if it shuts off see if you can borrow a quality psu larger than the one you have to try in it


----------



## metallidethica (Jul 14, 2007)

Nope, I tried to touch the 2 pins with my screwdriver again it doesn't shut down. So I think the problem might be my Mobo?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

probably but it is usually easier to try a psu first if you can borrow one


----------

